# Is FK1000P still in favour??



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've lost touch with the detailing thing recently and just wondered if anything better has come along??

** forgot to mention that I'm using this on wheels **


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Just recently for the first time used some on my cousin's Mini wheels, and the paint on her fellas 2 series. This stuff is awesome! When the sample-tub runs out, bet your ass I'm ordering a full one!


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

+1

Bought a tin from a member on here and wished I'd bought some sooner, read so many threads in the past where people had used it and the results they got, I kept meaning to get some.

2 coats on my Emocion Red Leon so far (planning another coat this weekend weather permitting) and wow, the paint looks dripping wet and super glossy.
Absolutely love the stuff, easy on and off too.

Doubles up as good wheel protection too :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yup

Still epic as ever


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes sir...still good...the more coats you do the longer it lasts.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Very much so, great on my Frozen white car.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Nearly run out of my first pot, and definitely going to order another


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes it still brilliant but for wheels I've gone to using a coating - Carpro Dlux :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Doesn't really matter if its in favour for me, I have a very old selection of detailing products and I like to stick with them as they work well for me ... I'll try the odd new thing here and there... FWIW, I really like FK1000P, on wheels or paint.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow forgot about this! Need to dig mine out again :argie:


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I still use FK1000p - on my car. Still love the finish/protection/beading I get. When I had a red car, it slightly darken the paint. I bought a tin off someone on here, about 4 years ago with 80% left in the tin - and probably have about 50% left - coating my car about 3 times a year from it. Its a great value for money LSP.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yep. Use it on my wheels and red paint. Epic stuff for very little cost.😀😀😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

My Black cars holds up well with FK, having taken all the fours rims off a few times now I too am looking for more longevity, perhaps with Gtech on the basis of prep and overall time taken. May give my AS Topaz a go on the wheels !

John Tht.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Really is tremendous stuff for the money as is their paste wax 2685 pink wax.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

This is the first time using FK1000 on my car. What I liked best is no staining on the rubber trim. Just one coat at present.

I also purchased a stupidly expensive tent so I could play in the rain.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

^^^ looks lovely. Kudos on the tent purchase


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Still use it on the wheels and around the house. Great for cooker tops and tiles, especially the shower.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I have have 2 waxes in my collection - FK1000P and Autosmart WAX - both great waxes....but as I said in an earlier post - I always do my car with 1000P - I got 8 months protection with 1000P - and bear in mind I do 2K miles per month, and my car is lucky sometimes to see a wash on maybe 6 to 8 weeks and I don't use a QD......My advice - get 1000P bought.


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks ... I still have an almost full tin so I'll use that.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Heard good stuff about FK1000p so going to try it.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Doesn't really matter if its in favour for me, I have a very old selection of detailing products and I like to stick with them as they work well for me ... I'll try the odd new thing here and there... FWIW, I really like FK1000P, on wheels or paint.


Almost word-for-word what I was going to post, so I'll just say:


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Going to sound like a proper noob here.

I've got a tin of it sat next to me and done my wheels before, when it comes to doing the whole car...

Is it applied last? E.g. after de-tar, wash, polish > FK1000P?

And whats the best way to apply - a foam pad panel by panel? Cheers.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I used 1000p on the car today an its a superb LSP.


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

330CDT said:


> Going to sound like a proper noob here.
> 
> I've got a tin of it sat next to me and done my wheels before, when it comes to doing the whole car...
> 
> ...


Yep, it's a Last Step Product :thumb:

I use a foam pad (AF wax mate) and normally do 3-4 panels at a time. Could probably get away with going the whole car but never fancy risking it.


----------



## Marcwithac (Jul 29, 2015)

What sort of durability could I expect on my wheels?


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Depends on so many conditions it's impossible to say.

I normally see 4-5 months out of it using just car shampoo to wash the wheels. Then again the car gets washed once a week and I only do ~50 miles a week!


----------

